

Has anyone ever sponsored or been sponsored for Dev Bootcamp, or the like? - dlf

I'm curious to hear the experiences of companies that have sponsored, or people who have been sponsored for Dev Bootcamp, The Starter League or the like.&#60;p&#62;Do you think it was worth it? Was it a success? Do you think it would've been a better experience if you were not sponsored?
======
kmack
I've been looking into a program like Dev Bootcamp as well, what do you mean
sponsored?

~~~
dlf
I've heard that companies will sometimes pay candidates they know/like to go
to one of these programs to learn to code. Seems a bit risky, but I'd like to
hear whether someone has had success doing something like this.

